# 2010 Ariens Deluxe 24 921019 Subaru



## psjoe (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi-

New member from PA. I have a 2010 Ariens Deluxe 24 921019 with a Subaru SX21 engine on it. This is the first year I have had to do anything to it other than lube and change the oil. I had to replace the traction belt. I followed the videos put out by Ariens, changed the belt, adjusted the cables, and realigned the bucket. Easy job and very satisfying to complete. I had not planned on joining the forum but while searching here for info on this blower I noticed that none existed. 

I linked the specs below. It's a basic machine that gets the job done. No light, no remote chute deflector, pin lock wheels. Five controls: auger, drive, speed, chute rotation, manual chute deflection. Throws the snow very far for the smallish engine. Starts with one pull. 

The XS gearcase has leaked from the rear seal since new, I just top it off before each use and park it over some newspaper, I had been using Ariens L3 but just picked up a quart of 75w140 for 1/2 the price of the 8 oz L3. 

Other than that the SX21 Subaru sips gas, I am always amazed at how little it uses. I had to adjust the speed on it using a sirometer, it was low from the factory, now it's at 3600RPM.

Thanks for the great forum -Joe

specs here:
Ariens Deluxe Sno-Thro® Snow Blower 24" - ST24E 211cc





























Enlarge Image​ 
*Ariens Deluxe Sno-Thro Snow Blower 24" - ST24E 211cc* 




*Manufacturer: Ariens*
*Model: 921019* *Discontinued* 











(No reviews)
Be the first to
Write a Review





















Grade Surface Type Snow Type



































Surface Area Amount Per Snowfall



































*This model has been discontinued and is no longer for sale*. 


Description
Product Specs
Accessories
Q&A
Reviews
Manuals
Parts
 
An Ariens Deluxe Sno-Thro makes light work of the heavy stuff, relentlessly carving out a 24-inch wide path. Always on the attack, this machine features a heavy-duty XS Gear Case that provides additional power especially in extreme snow conditions. Plus, the steel THF chute discharges snow higher and farther. That's domination that's an Ariens Deluxe. 
*Power Source *

211cc Subaru Robin engine
120 volt electric start with recoil back-up
2.9 quart fuel capacity
6 forward speeds / 2 reverse speeds
 *Structure *

24" clearing width
21" housing height
3' - 50' throwing distance depending on the snow conditions
200 2.5x ice drill manual chute control
Dual-handle interlock system
Reversible skid shoes
Standard clean-out tool
All steel construction
 *Internal System *

Heavy-duty aluminum XS gear case
Steel serrated auger
Three blade, 14" steel impeller
Pin lock axle
 *Tread Control *

15 x 5 Directional snow tread tires


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello psjoe, welcome to *SBF* and thanks for the info


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

welcome to SBF !
doesnt another member here have a blower with a subaru powerplant ? i think there is a thread about a nla head gasket maybe?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nwcove said:


> welcome to SBF !
> doesnt another member here have a blower with a subaru powerplant ? i think there is a thread about a nla head gasket maybe?


that was a toro 828 with a mitsy motor


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

ahhh.....my mistake !!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Joe, welcome aboard !


----------



## psjoe (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi guys thanks. 

I did a bit more research and came up with this press release from 2009. It's from Marindustrial out of Canada. It has the 921019 in it. I wonder what the story of Ariens and Subaru is. This machine was purchased in the US. Maybe sold here as a stop gap to satisfy demand? It seems like only a one year thing?

http://www.marind.ca/medias/pdf/marind/PressRelease_EnginesSubaru_Ariens_Sept2009.pdf


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

:welcome:


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## psjoe (Feb 25, 2016)

Can't be that rare in the US here is one I found on CL in NJ!



* Ariens Deluxe 24 Snow Blower - $600 *






















© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap



(google map) 

condition: *excellent*
make / manufacturer: *Ariens*
model name / number: *ST24LE 921019*



safety tips
prohibited items
product recalls
avoiding scams
 


Used Ariens Deluxe 24 Snow blower for sale. Light use over past 4 years. Excellent condition, electric start. MODEL 921019


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Like this?????????????????????


----------

